# Hellingly Asylum



## gobenji (Sep 19, 2010)

Evening everybody, 
Firstly, this is my first post. I'm a graphic designer living in Eastbourne who's learning his way round a dslr and this site has been such a source of inspiration that I had to stick my toe in the derelict building water.
I'm just down the road from Hailsham so my nearest place documented on here seemed to be Hellingly Asylum so of I went. It was Sunday mid-morning and access to the main hospital building seemed tricky and there was a lot of activity around (not quite brave enough to attempt a dawn or evening visit on my own yet).
However on the other side of the road I found what seemed to be an ancillary building a bit further down the road near the church that was pretty much wide open so had a wee look round and the results are here and gratefully awaiting your comments. 

And, just to get in first, yes I am seeking medical assistance for my addiction to blur, grain and vignettes.





















































































































As I say, all comments gratefully received.


----------



## BahrainPete (Sep 19, 2010)

Some great photos there, and you seem to have captured the atmosphere of the place very well.


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks a great explore mate. 
As above you seam to have captured the feeling of the building really well.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning pics and some lovely details that you've captured. Don't give up the addiction...it works. 
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## Krypton (Sep 20, 2010)

You have some nice photos there, but i feel (in my opinion) that they should be in the photography section. Do you not have any wide shots of the rooms?


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2010)

Krypton said:


> You have some nice photos there, but i feel (in my opinion) that they should be in the photography section. Do you not have any wide shots of the rooms?



What photography section? That disappeared a long time ago.

I actually disagree, I think there's space for all sorts of photos and capturing features and contents to me is just as valid as capturing walls.


----------



## gobenji (Sep 20, 2010)

My take on it was that the Photography section was talking more about equipment than for posting actual photos but if I've put them in the wrong place then I'll move them. Thanks for everyone's comments by the way. It all means a lot coming from people who've posted up such quality on here. 
Next stop.. Shoreham Cement Works by the looks of it.


----------



## Zotez (Sep 20, 2010)

Great photos, thought they were taken on film at first!


----------



## gobenji (Sep 20, 2010)

Bearing in mind the process I go through with my digital shots and the end result I have in mind, that's possible the greatest compliment I could receive. Thank you Zotez!


----------



## omfgbunnies (Sep 20, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic shots, gobenji!

I'd love to know what your shooting equipment is, both glass and body...


----------



## cogito (Sep 20, 2010)

Wait what? Sunday as in yesterday?!

I was there two weeks ago and it looked a shadow of its former self:






Up close you could still see the heat distortion above the Cat, 30mins after home time mid week 

Saying that, there were still some untouched wards on the East side, the west wards are stripped bare.

The hall has seen better days too. 






But anyways, nice little find on the outskirts of the hospital mate! Is that the one on the north side of the site? I think one of our party went in there while we were waiting for the workers to leave.


----------



## mookster (Sep 21, 2010)

cogito said:


> Wait what? Sunday as in yesterday?!
> 
> I was there two weeks ago and it looked a shadow of its former self:



Oh no, the corridor full of awesome graffiti has gone! Above the arm of the digger you can see the big afro-haired woman


----------



## gobenji (Sep 21, 2010)

Cogito, we must have been there on the same day! I don't know what the rules are about maps and stuff but if it's not breaking any rules then i can stick up a Google map shot of exactly where I was. If ever you are going back there or anywhere else then I'd love to tag along as it was a bit spooky on my own and I couldn't find a way in.

Omfgbunnies, it's an old Canon 350D and the lens was just the Canon EF-S 50mm 1.8, their budget 50mm which, for the price, is an amazing budget lens if you're not too fussy about build quality. I kept that same lens on all the time as I'm in the middle of doing my own version of a 'Project 50' which I heard about online where you post 50 photos over 50 days, all done with a 50mm lens. Only eight more days to go with it!


----------



## Lady Jane (Sep 21, 2010)

*Thanks a lot!*

Amazing photos, you have captured beautifully the atmosphere of an asylum; decay, rot,past, forgotton people!!


----------



## cogito (Sep 21, 2010)

gobenji said:


> Cogito, we must have been there on the same day! I don't know what the rules are about maps and stuff but if it's not breaking any rules then i can stick up a Google map shot of exactly where I was. If ever you are going back there or anywhere else then I'd love to tag along as it was a bit spooky on my own and I couldn't find a way in.



Could well have been the same day!

You could always PM me the gmap link. I'll PM you one back too if you want info.

I live a bit far away for just nipping back there, I was part of a roadtrip as I hit the south coast a lot... Three asylums, three girls schools, a lab and a papermill in just 4 days.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 21, 2010)

Enjoyed looking at your photos  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## its my destiny (Sep 24, 2010)

loved your photos


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us up to date of progress one and all...Hall sure does look sad.


----------



## gobenji (Sep 27, 2010)

Went back for another look round in some of the bigger buildings and the main hall, thanks to Cogito for the help! Got the bejesus scared out of me by what I thought was security but turned out to be two other guys with cameras who had the same idea I'd had.


----------



## cogito (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad ya got the chance to go back and see more of it before it's gone, glad to be of help


----------



## napoleon solo (Oct 1, 2010)

*In awe of your photos.*

you eerily captured the abandoment of this place brilliaintly!! Your photos are amazing, look forward to youe next post !!


----------



## Locksley (Oct 5, 2010)

My kinda photos, very arty! Love it!


----------



## kyberhai (Oct 6, 2010)

Indeed yes, I also rather enjoyed this more abstract approach to photographing a site. The matress springs are ace, loved the yawning graffiti face and that tree reminds me of the remake of The Ring. But lol, what does Lester Piggot have to do with anything?

And Hellingly is such a great name for an asylum! Sounds like something right out of gothic fiction


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 6, 2010)

kyberhai said:


> Indeed yes, I also rather enjoyed this more abstract approach to photographing a site. The matress springs are ace, loved the yawning graffiti face and that tree reminds me of the remake of The Ring. But lol, what does Lester Piggot have to do with anything?
> 
> And Hellingly is such a great name for an asylum! Sounds like something right out of gothic fiction



I agree about the name!!However I was soon corrected after my first visit..its pronounced Helling-lie if you know what I mean,not Helling-lee..its my fave Asylum ever thanks to mr Bones.


----------

